# Grafikkartentreiber Fujitsu Siemens Amilo K7610



## adlershof (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es für das Fujitsu Siemens K7610 auch ein Grafikkartentreiber (VIA S3 Unichrome) gibt? Wenn es einen gibt, wie kann ich diesen dann installieren und wie kann ich dann möglicherweise die 3D-Funktionen bei meinem Notebook aktivieren?

Als Zusatzinfo: Habe mit Linux speziell Ubuntu vor kurzem erst angefangen.


----------



## LarsT (11. Juli 2007)

Treiber findest du bei http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2, denn S3 wurde von Via übernommen.

Viel kannst du aber nicht erwarten, denn das Haupteinsatzgebiet der S3 Unichrome-Familie sind Büro-PC und Notebooks auf denen nur Büroanwendungen genutzt werden. Selbst für einfache 3 D Spiele ungeeignet.
Hinzukommt das es sich dabei um ein IGPs handelt, der sich von deinem Hauptspeicher was für die eigene Arbei abzweigt, damit hast du nicht wirklich die 512 MB (Grundarbeitsspeicher des Amilo K7610).

Wie gesagt für Büroanwendungen gut geeignet, aber 3 D kannst du vergessen.


----------

